# Help identifying part



## Chrisholmes02 (Jan 19, 2019)

Hello,

I was digging out a few inches of dirt near the side of my house to build a foundation for a rain barrel and dug up this up. I suspect it has something to do with the sprinkler system but am not sure. Can anyone identify this? It's roughly the size of my middle finger, if that helps. Thanks.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome to TLF!

Looks like a direct bury wire splice kit - could be for your irrigation system, or maybe an underground dog fence. The capsule is filled with silicone gel - similar to this.


----------



## Chrisholmes02 (Jan 19, 2019)

Great! Thank you for your help.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

DONT CUT THE WHITE WIRE! lol. Yeah it's a splice. They usually have silicone goop inside to protect it from water.


----------

